# Post Qualification work experience verification for Permanent Residency by MIE or Sterling check



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

Hi
As per DHA directive, Immigration-Directive-No-01-of-2022

for Critical Visa Holder with 5 year experience and applying for PR based on that need to submit
"Vetted Working experience" verified by MIE.

Has any one got this done recently and which verification type did you select or use ?

MIE has following
Employment Confirmation
CV and Employment Confirmation
Standard Reference
Executive Reference


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> As per DHA directive, Immigration-Directive-No-01-of-2022
> 
> for Critical Visa Holder with 5 year experience and applying for PR based on that need to submit
> ...


I had mine done just over a month ago for the 5 years previous experience after qualification. Very simple process took under 5days. I had the employment confirmation done.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> As per DHA directive, Immigration-Directive-No-01-of-2022
> 
> for Critical Visa Holder with 5 year experience and applying for PR based on that need to submit
> ...


Hello. I did mine with MIE just over a month ago. Painless process of less than 5days. I did Employment Confirmation which proves more than 5years experience after qualification that has a SAQA rating.
What I did was I applied for my CVS renewal and PR the same day.


----------



## dsithole1982 (4 mo ago)

Good morning can anyone outline the process be be followed to do post qualification experience check with MIE. I was on their website but could not understand how to start the process


----------



## Sulakshna (3 mo ago)

dinema84 said:


> I had mine done just over a month ago for the 5 years previous experience after qualification. Very simple process took under 5days. I had the employment confirmation done.


hello ,
I had few questions on MIE.Kinldy help me on it.
Suppose I have worked on one organization for 4.7 years and Another organization for 3 years.do we need to publish these two company details to MIE along with the organization HR details .or Can I give one company details to MIE
Please suggest

Thank You


----------



## Sulakshna (3 mo ago)

dsithole1982 said:


> Good morning can anyone outline the process be be followed to do post qualification experience check with MIE. I was on their website but could not understand how to start the process


Hello,
click on login to ePCV and register


----------

